# Las Vegas



## stewartrama (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok im not sure if this kind of thread is aloud, but here it goes:

I hate Las Vegas almost as much as I hate Dubai. It is soo cheesy but many people think it is beautiful. So many people mistake luxury for beauty and class. For instance:










The Bellagio. Many people think this place is classy but just look at it; its sooo cheesy and fake. Just like the rest of Vegas.










MGM Grand. 5,000 rooms. enough said.


What are your views/ opinions on Las Vegas? Feel free to post pics 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

been to vegas I had a great time I would never live there but to visit it is cool


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

LV has an atmosphere of personal freedom, anything can be done here, bigger than life, enjoy yourself attitude, not found elsewhere.

As far as fake, everything is fake nowadays.

That "fake" Bellagio fountain is the most technologically advanced fountain in the world BTW.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

spent part of my childhood there and my family still lives there. i hate the place, avoid it like the plague


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Aside from casinos and vibrant nightlife that lasts longer that most cities in the US(no last call, last call in most US cities is 2 AM), Las Vegas is nothing special.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it would still be fun to have a holiday there, dont know about living there. I wouldnt like to live out in a city surronded by desert.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Its fun to visit for a couple days. But everyone I know that lives there seems to hate it.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

actually, the Bellagio, Venetian, and Wynn etc. are beautiful buildings. The artwork in the Venetian is more expensive then the entire cost of construction for the project. Or so I hear.

Las Vegas does not make itself out to be London or New York. It caters to tourists.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

In this pic, are there actual rooms in those buildings??? or are the buildings there for show>?


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

i've never heard anyone describe Las Vegas as Beautiful

i've heard it described as over the top, tacky, gross, but had a hell of a good time


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Jardoga said:


> In this pic, are there actual rooms in those buildings??? or are the buildings there for show>?


Those are actual rooms with views of a roller coaster.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I like the Luxor hotel. Awesome to have a modern pyramid.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

like I said great to visit but HAIL NO not to live !! there is more gettho in vegas than you think some are like 3rd world conditions !! I would never have believe it until I saw how some people live it is horrible of course METH ! is a huge problem there


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

An overgrown suburb with amazing tourist traps.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

i lived there for one year from dec 06 to dec 07, gosh me still being a teenager you guys have never been to school in the clark county school district! most pomp a** arrogant little b**** who think they are the collest thing on two legs. jeesh.
the people who live in vegas are among the most unfriendly anyone can ever meet. i think the atmosphere vegas creates attracts crooks, drug dealers and criminals and their children unfortunately had to be my classmates. dont ever consider living there.


----------



## bakatje (Jun 2, 2007)

Stayed in LV for 2 nights and 1 full day. Enjoyed myself that day, but wouldn't want to stay longer. (enjoying nightlife wasn't an option, since I'm only 17 years old, and everything in LV is 21+ -__-) Oh and it seemed that, aside from the strip, there's nothing but suburbs. :x

Oh and someone said something about LV being really free and stuff. But imo LV had many narrow minded people. Rude people as well. Just didn't like the people of LV. But who am I to judge, since I only stayed for one day..


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Having lived in Vegas for 20 years, I'd say all of your observations are true BUT I still love it here considering we have a great choice of entertainment, dining, shopping and nitelife. As far as culture, well it's very slowly developing but definitely improving compared to let say 20 years ago.

What I like about living in Vegas is the proximity to California, Arizona and Southern Utah. I can enjoy the best of what's on offer on all of these areas. As much as people like to say, they don't like Vegas, there are still people out there numbering close to 40 million both domestic and international visitors coming to Vegas to have a good time. Go figure!!!


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

never heard anyone describe vegas as beautiful, its a tourist city full stop, its not meant to be beautiful; 40 million visit the city each year (nearly as many as new york), they go there for the year round good weather, the nightlife, the shopping, the shows, the 24hr drinking, the gaming, the attractions, the amazing hotel pools etc NOT for the beautiful buildings.



stewartrama said:


> MGM Grand. 5,000 rooms. enough said.


mgm grand also has five outdoor pools and water attractions spread over 7 acres, a 400k sq foot convention center, a 19,000 seat indoor arena, numerous nightclubs, bars, shops, 18 restaurants, two food courts and a nearly 200,000 sq foot casino; its more a mini-city than a hotel; what next you complain disneyworld is too big because it has 7 parks hno:



DrT said:


> LV has an atmosphere of personal freedom, anything can be done here, bigger than life, enjoy yourself attitude, not found elsewhere.


vegas compared to some cities across the globe (amsterdam, prague, bangkok) is quite conservative in some areas, remember clark county (where vegas is located) is the only part of nevada where prostitution is illegal



LtBk said:


> Aside from casinos and vibrant nightlife that lasts longer that most cities in the US(no last call, last call in most US cities is 2 AM), Las Vegas is nothing special.


for nearby natural beauty las vegas is up there with the best; the likes of red rock canyon, mount charleston (where there could be snow while at the same time its 100 degrees+ on the strip), valley of fire and the 110 mile long lake mead are all within 30 minutes drive or so of the strip. Grand Canyon, Death valley, Zion and Bryce NP's are a few hours drive


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

rossie1977 said:


> for nearby natural beauty las vegas is up there with the best; the likes of red rock canyon, mount charleston (where there could be snow while at the same time its 100 degrees+ on the strip), valley of fire and the 110 mile long lake mead are all within 30 minutes drive or so of the strip. Grand Canyon, Death valley, Zion and Bryce NP's are a few hours drive


...but unfortunately many do not venture further out to see these beautiful parks we have in Vegas. I'm the other way around having lived here long, I personally try to stay away the best I can off the Strip and venture out and enjoy the beauty of nature in Vegas. The beautiful sceneries in California, Utah and Arizona are the plus side for me living in Vegas.


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

the vegas strip colours looks stunning at night from the mountains 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kruse/417158435/

the mountain sheep are coming to take over the strip :lol:







http://www.summitpost.org/image/267584/171112/las-vegas.html

stunning comparison of a 1150ft man-made tower and a 12,000ft mountain (spot the southwest jet in this shot) 








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2143/2325749747_04c795a560_b.jpg

looks like LA in this shot 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

many mistake vegas valley for a dry dustbowl








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevegraves/2251471382/


----------

